# Learn how to make animated background for your music videos



## Akarin (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey all. Something a bit outside the realm of writing music but that could be useful to some of you. When putting my music on YouTube, I'm always lost on how to make a cool animated background for it. So I've asked my friend Matt to make a tutorial. He did. For the complete beginner, using free resources.


----------



## Q-Orleans (Feb 15, 2022)

Brilliant recommendation! I've been working towards creating animated videos for a while now, but I haven't reached the stage of exploring how it all works just yet (turns out you need to have _finished _your tracks before releasing them on YouTube) - can't wait to watch later. 

Also, big fan of the videos mate!


----------



## BigMal (Feb 15, 2022)

Super helpful, clear and inspiring. Thank you!


----------



## Akarin (Feb 15, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Super helpful, clear and inspiring. Thank you!





Q-Orleans said:


> Brilliant recommendation! I've been working towards creating animated videos for a while now, but I haven't reached the stage of exploring how it all works just yet (turns out you need to have _finished _your tracks before releasing them on YouTube) - can't wait to watch later.
> 
> Also, big fan of the videos mate!



I just gave it a try... It's actually not that complicated! Now, I'll go down the rabbit hole of making coll animations rather than writing music 🙉


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 17, 2022)

I'll have to watch this as it could be fun.


----------



## Kony (Feb 17, 2022)

After watching it, I came away thinking it's a very good tutorial video - all of the concepts etc were clearly explained. I'll definitely have a go at creating my own animated backgrounds after seeing this as it looks quite easy - and fun!


----------



## Mornats (Feb 17, 2022)

That's pretty cool. It's the visual part of the video that's always put me off uploading music to YouTube and I was considering just plonking a static image on there. The tutorial was pretty good. I'm sure there's open source video editing software (whose name escapes me at the moment) that should allow for the blending modes needed.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 17, 2022)

Great tutorial indeed. Pixabay was a good tip. And just as I am about to try and delve more into video making. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ip20 (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you for sharing! This was a fascinating first video.

For folks interested, Matt added with a part 2!


----------

